# Google- Naturopath Debra Steinmuller's advice on Irritable Bowel Syndrome - ABC Online (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Naturopath Debra Steinmuller's advice on Irritable Bowel Syndrome**ABC Online (blog)*She says the term *Irritable bowel syndrome* can cover many things but the main symptoms include cramping, bloating, wind and the classic symptom is diarrhea alternating with constipation. Listen to her segment with presenter Matt Webber. Download audio *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

